# 95five-0 no more



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well guys it is offical I traded in my 95 Mustang GT for a 06 Toyota Corolla. But not to fear I am not turning into a ricer. I am planing on making the ultimate sleeper. Just wait to a Camaro get his doors blow off by a stock looking corolla. HEHE


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

So now do we call you 06One.8? :grin:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Even better, get a minivan, do some work in it, and leave the camero in the dust with the van. They'll be so ashamed that they won't leave the house for a week :grin:


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

SixShooter said:


> Even better, get a minivan, do some work in it, and leave the camero in the dust with the van. They'll be so ashamed that they won't leave the house for a week :grin:


Funny story I actually blew rod in my mom's minivan when I was 18 trying to race a camero.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

What do you plan on doing to it?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

He can't do any serious modding, unless he wants to void the warranty.


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

These newer cars are pretty zippy, and proud for ya', 95. I gave my Honda Accord 05 Hybrid a run yesterday. Changed a gear around 80 doing only 4000rpm. That thing's lots of fun! I noticed on Honda's site their 06 Accords like this are two hp less @ 253, so glad I got the 05. 
Have fun, but stay alive!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Ouch, feel sorry for who you are going to that too.


----------

